# Rear bumper protector



## carguy72 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just bought a 2021Atlas. I'm looking for a rear bumper protector, the black textured molding on Amazon is back ordered for about a month. VW sells one that looks chrome. My wife wants either the black or something that matches the chrome trim that is already on the liftgate. Does anyone know if the one from VW is actually a chrome finish? Or is it more of an aluminum or brushed aluminum? Thanks


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations on your new Atlas! 

I had a tint shop here install clear protection film (clear bra) over the top of the rear bumper on our Atlas. This has (so far) protected it from a large musical instrument I occasionally haul in the rear of the Atlas. I had this done while it was in the shop getting the front protection installed, so there was very little additional cost. The protection film is almost invisible.

I have not looked at the protector offered by Volkswagen.

🍺


----------



## carguy72 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks! I'm a detailer at a body shop and I have installed many of the clear protectors, but I'm not a big fan.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

The OEM protector (aka Bumperdillo) is plastic, shiny chrome that does match the rest of the trim. I have it on mine as it was dealer-installed but I would much rather have clear bra along the back. 

The bumperdillo is scratched just by looking at it wrong, can’t be polished back to new, and looks pretty cheesy overall. I’m going to either remove it or black vinyl over it.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

My 21.5 ASC came with this clear protector

2020-2021 VW Atlas Cross Sport Rear Bumper and Door Cup Protector Film - Free Shipping | VW Accessories Shop


----------



## carguy72 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll go with the black textured protector


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

carguy72 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I'll go with the black textured protector


I’ve always disliked the look of any chrome (real or plastic) rear bumper protector. They look cheap, plus whenever the sun is shining on it, it projects striped lines up the rear hatch which looks awful too. I can honestly say I’ve never dropped or dragged anything on my bumper when loading or unloading anything. Therefore, I’ve never needed a protector and my bumpers have always looked perfect. I’ve never had an iPhone cover and and have never broken a screen either! Maybe I just look after my things.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been thinking about some protection in that area too, it will get beat up over time. Not a fan of the VW bumperdillo and the ridiculous price that many of these protectors go for.

Here are 3 more options I found with a quick search.
8 mil clear protector - I like that this protects not only the flat part but also seems to tuck over the lip, an inch or two down. Hard to tell if the Atlas one will since the Atlas isn't shown in pictures. I will reach out and ask.
_*EDIT 5/25/21* Lamin-x replied and said that the protection extends down the bumper, no more than 2 inches though. ***_








VW Atlas (21- ) Rear Bumper Guard


Don't want scratches on top of your Volkswagen rear bumper? Protect it with our invisible precut protective film




lamin-x.com





Black rubber - cheapest option but not a ton of protection





Amazon.com: Advgears Rear Bumper Protector Guard Universal Black Rubber Scratch-Resistant Trunk Door Entry Guards Accessory Trim Cover for SUV/Cars(35.8Inch): Automotive


Buy Advgears Rear Bumper Protector Guard Universal Black Rubber Scratch-Resistant Trunk Door Entry Guards Accessory Trim Cover for SUV/Cars(35.8Inch): Bumper Guards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Black and chrome - seems like a pretty durable option that can match the bumperdillo without being all chrome





Amazon.com: Auto Accessories Dealer Rear Bumper Guard for Volkswagen Atlas 2018+: Automotive


Buy Auto Accessories Dealer Rear Bumper Guard for Volkswagen Atlas 2018+: Bumper Guards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

I have this one, got it in 2018 and it still is holding up fine. It would be better but not as stylish if it covered the outer lip of the bumper, you still have to be careful but it definitely still looks OEM. 






Amazon.com: Rear Bumper Top Surface Protector Will Fit 2018-2021 Volkswagen Atlas : Automotive


Buy Rear Bumper Top Surface Protector Will Fit 2018-2021 Volkswagen Atlas: Bumper Guards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## kzaza (Jan 18, 2020)

carguy72 said:


> Just bought a 2021Atlas. I'm looking for a rear bumper protector, the black textured molding on Amazon is back ordered for about a month. VW sells one that looks chrome. My wife wants either the black or something that matches the chrome trim that is already on the liftgate. Does anyone know if the one from VW is actually a chrome finish? Or is it more of an aluminum or brushed aluminum? Thanks











Black Rear Bumper Protector Guard Sill Plate For Volkswagen Atlas 2018 2019 2020 | eBay


Volkswagen Atlas 2018 2019 2020. Step3 :heat the 3m glue by hot air gun;(A tip for putting on with supplied 3m tape is to warm the handles and the covers this makes the glue on the tape more sticky and they will stay on forever!).



www.ebay.com


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

kzaza said:


> Black Rear Bumper Protector Guard Sill Plate For Volkswagen Atlas 2018 2019 2020 | eBay
> 
> 
> Volkswagen Atlas 2018 2019 2020. Step3 :heat the 3m glue by hot air gun;(A tip for putting on with supplied 3m tape is to warm the handles and the covers this makes the glue on the tape more sticky and they will stay on forever!).
> ...


OP has a 2021. This is for an '18-20. The fasicas are different and might not fit. VW has a different part number for the Bumperdillo between '18-20 and '21+ so I'm sure the shape is a bit different.


----------

